# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Listing all available servers (MSSQL2k)

## bocamara

Hi all,
does anybody now how to programmatically list all the availables servers on a network? (Such a script is used by SqlServer Enterprise Manager in the "Register Sql Server Wizard").
Thks

----------


## YuckFou

C:\>osql -L

----------


## bocamara

Thks you, yuckfou.

----------

